# How herbicide resistance occurs (MSU article)



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Informative article (on a topic of increasing concern in some regions)from the Michigan State University Extension (which I only learned of through TLF! :thumbup: )

*How does herbicide resistance occur?*
_There are misconceptions on how herbicide resistance develops._
http://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how-does-herbicide-resistance-occur

Upshot. The second bullet is UCR practice with respect to fungicides and intuitively makes sense with herbicides, as well:

"Some management techniques are key in preventing herbicide resistance.

Use mechanical weed control methods, such as cultivation, to control weeds.
Rotate herbicides-do not make more than two consecutive applications of herbicides with the same mode of action in the same field.
Use tank mixtures of herbicides with differing effective modes of action.
Rotate crops.
Scout your fields and destroy weed escapes.
Use herbicides with short soil residual times-herbicides with long soil residual times generally favor herbicide resistance.
Clean your equipment before moving to a different field to prevent the spread of resistant biotypes and save work in fields with suspected herbicide resistance for last."


----------

